
Alexander Grothendieck’s Mathematical Archives at University of Montpellier - fermigier
https://grothendieck.umontpellier.fr/archives-grothendieck/
======
fermigier
18000 pages of mostly manuscript notes were released today by the University
of Montpellier, following an agreement with Grothendieck's heirs.

These notes where initially given by Grothendieck to Malgoire, , as narrated
in [http://www.neverendingbooks.org/grothendiecks-
gribouillis](http://www.neverendingbooks.org/grothendiecks-gribouillis)

> In 1991, just before he moved to the Pyrenees he burned almost all of his
> personal notes in the garden. He phoned Jean Malgoire:

> “Si tu ne viens pas chercher mon bordel mathématique, il va brûler avec le
> reste.”

> Malgoire sped to Mormoiron and rescued 5 boxes containing about 20.000
> pages. The next 20 years he kept them in his office, not exactly knowing
> what to do with them.

